# 3 Rooms - All HD - Stick With Dish



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I currently have a 722, feeding two rooms. Both TVs support HD, but obviously only one gets to have it.

I'm adding a man cave. So now there will be a third TV. I'd really like a system where I can watch DVR events on any TV in the system. Can Dish support this? Or should I look at DirecTV?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

You already have 2 HD outputs and 1 SD, but both HDs are the same signal. One is HDMI and the other is component.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I was under the impression that TV2 had to use the SD outputs. Did that change recently? I'm not looking to mirror the HD output.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Kagato said:


> I currently have a 722, feeding two rooms. Both TVs support HD, but obviously only one gets to have it.
> 
> I'm adding a man cave. So now there will be a third TV. I'd really like a system where I can watch DVR events on any TV in the system. Can Dish support this? Or should I look at DirecTV?


I don't know what setup would work with Dish Network. With DirecTV you can get one HD DVR and two standard HD receivers, you could then watch DVR content on any of those receivers.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/wholehome


----------



## STVS (Dec 8, 2010)

split the tv2 output to the 3rd tv or do an existing customer upgrade and add a 612 dvr at 3rd location if you want HD on TV there. Or a combination of both.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

All outputs are hot at the same time.

TV1....use HDMI to one of your HD TV's, and Component to the other HD TV.

TV2 (sd) can go to the 3rd TV.....you can watch the DVR on all three TV's


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Kagato said:


> I'm not looking to mirror the HD output.


Then you will have to do SD only (spliting the tv2 out) and you would have access to DVR content; or a separate HD or HD/DVR Receiver for the man cave room, but it will not be able to access the main HD/DVRs content.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Is there anything on the horizon to address this gap? 

The Google/Logitech STB that Dish is hawking looks like it could do the job, but the functionality and UI aren't there yet. Sling catcher panned out as well as the firewire ports on my old 921. 

Still, if I called to cancel I'm pretty sure I'm sure Dish would be quite aggressive to save the account. If I knew the direction they were going in I could be strategic about asking for equipment that would be beneficial for the future.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish, like DirecTV, plans to release a "whole home server" at some point with multiple tuners, a large hard drive, and RVU-based "thin clients" that will all be able to access the DVR and get HD.

When that will be released is anyone's guess. But it's pretty clear that they aren't planning to have an interim "whole home" solution equivalent to DirecTV's (MRV over DECA). So, if you need it now, DirecTV is the answer. If you can wait, it will eventually come to Dish.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Dish, like DirecTV, plans to release a "whole home server" at some point with multiple tuners, a large hard drive, and RVU-based "thin clients" that will all be able to access the DVR and get HD.


When did they announce that? I checked the RVU site, http://www.rvualliance.org/alliancemembers, and it doesn't list Dish or Echostar as members.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmmm...OK. The next question has to be how LONG can you run 1080i video over component cables before you need some kind of amp? Anyone know?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Depends on how nice of a cable you use. A good 100ft cable will be RG6 Tri-Shield. You could likely go longer if you wanted to make your own RG-6 Quad Shield cable. Just beware of the component out on some audio receivers and cheapie video switchers, they can be pretty darn weak.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> When did they announce that? I checked the RVU site, http://www.rvualliance.org/alliancemembers, and it doesn't list Dish or Echostar as members.


Look again under "Contributors" for "EchoStar Technologies".


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> Look again under "Contributors" for "EchoStar Technologies".


Sorry, missed it.


----------

